#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Haarverzorging en producten

## FANTACHAT

Iedereen wil gezond en glanzend haar. En het grote aanbod haarverzorgings-producten belooft een heleboel. Ze beloven zo veel dat de je misschien het belangrijkste om gezond haar te krijgen wel eens vergeet. Maar wat minstens zo belangrijk is, is je voeding. 


*Haarproducten*
Haarproducten bevatten vaak ook vitaminen en mineralen en deze kunnen wel iets aan het uiterlijk van het haar verbeteren, maar het is niet zo dat de vitaminen en mineralen door het haar worden opgenomen en dat de kwaliteit van je haar er door verbetert. 

Net als je lichaam, heeft je haar een uitgebalanceerd dieet nodig om gezond en mooi te blijven 

*Vocht*
Je haar heeft vocht nodig om het soepel te houden. Het is belangrijk om je vochthuishouding constant op peil te houden. Dit kan je bereiken door voldoende te drinken en dus niet alleen te drinken als je dorst hebt. Drink bij voorkeur 1 tot 1,5 liter water.


------------------------------------------------------


*Krullend haar* 

Sommigen hebben het geluk van zichzelf krullend haar te hebben. Toch is niet iedereen er even blij mee. Krullend haar heeft snel de neiging pluizig te worden en net de andere kant op te gaan staan dan je zelf zou willen. Bovendien hebben krullen, of ze nu natuurlijk zijn of niet, vaak een aparte aanpak nodig om er op hun best uit te zien.


*Speciale producten*
Om krullend haar optimaal te verzorgen is het goed om producten te gebruiken die speciaal voor krullend haar zijn. Zoals bijvoorbeeld de lijn van Frizz Ease en Curl Friends.


*Conditioner*
Krullend haar is vaak droog en kan wel wat extra vocht gebruiken. Kam de conditioner of cremespoeling niet door je haar, maar masseer het er zachtjes in met je vingers. 


*Drogen*
Droog je haar met een handdoek. Wrijf het niet droog, maar dep het zachtjes af. Zo voorkom je dat de krullen uit elkaar vallen en pluizig worden. 


*Gel*
Breng een ruime hoeveelheid gel aan op je handen. Buig naar voren en begin in de nek met het aanbrengen aan de wortels. Werk zo de rest van je haar af.


*Fohnen*
Fohnen verhit het haar en droogt het uit. Wil je toch je haar f?hnen, gebruik dan een goede f?hn met diffuser en een koude luchtstand. F?hn het tot je haar net droog is, en niet tot het kurkdroog is. 


------------------------------------------------------------

*Haaruitval*
Een hoofd telt ongeveer 100.000 haren . Blonde mensen hebben iets meer haar; roodharige iets minder. Per dag verliezen we 50 tot 150 haren. Dat is normaal. Gelukkig groeien er meestal iedere dag ook weer evenveel nieuwe haren bij. Wordt dit evenwicht (tijdelijk) verstoord dan kun je spreken van haaruitval. 


De oorzaken kunnen soms duidelijk zijn. Meer haaruitval komt vaak voor na een bevalling, bij bepaald medicijngebruik of tijdens een stressvolle periode en zelfs bij de wisseling van seizoenen. Met goede voeding, een aanvullende vitaminekuur en voldoende ontspanning zijn deze tijdelijke aanvallen van haarverlies snel weer verholpen.


*Mannen en vrouwen*
Mannen hebben vaak naarmate ze ouder worden last van haaruitval op bepaalde plekken, de bekende startbanen en op de kruin van het hoofd. Ook vrouwen verliezen haar naarmate ze ouder worden alleen wordt deze haaruitval gelijk verdeeld over het hoofd zodat het minder opvalt. Wel kan het bijvoorbeeld opvallen dat de pony of haarvlecht dunner wordt. Vrouwen hebben wel meer mogelijkheden om door haarstijl of kapsel dunner wordend haar te camoufleren.


*Afkomst*
Mensen van Aziatische afkomst hebben minder last van haaruitval en als ze er last van hebben dan gemiddeld 10 jaar later dan de gemiddelde leeftijd. Donkere mensen hebben 4 keer minder kans op abnormaal haarverlies dan blanke mensen.


*Abnormaal*
Haaruitval komt zo vaak voor, door leeftijd, erfelijke factoren en door tijdelijke omstandigheden dat het meestal niet als ziekte wordt gezien. Er zijn wel ziekten en medicijngebruik waarbij haaruitval tot de symptomen kan horen.


Als haaruitval langere tijd blijft duren en er geen sprake is van ziekteverschijnselen, kan het zinvol zijn te laten onderzoeken of er geen sprake is van infecties, hormoonstoringen of huidziekten. Ook ijzertekort lijkt een mogelijke oorzaak voor haaruitval te kunnen zijn.


----------------------------------------------------------------


*Gespleten haarpunten* 


*Eenmaal gespleten, altijd gespleten*
Helaas, eenmaal gespleten haarpunten kun je niet meer herstellen, het enige dat je wel kunt doen is een knipbeurt en voorkomen dat je haren verder splijten. Langer haar is gevoeliger voor gespleten haarpunten omdat het langs je schouders en rug beweegt.




> *Hoe voorkom je dat haren splijten?
> 
> Behandel je haar goed, draai, trek en friemel er niet mee.
> 
> Kam of borstel je haar niet als het nat is, het is dan het meest kwetsbaar.
> 
> Gebruik zo min mogelijk haarstijlproducten waar warmte aan te pas komt zoals fohns, krultangen, hete krullers, ontkrullingstangen enz. 
> 
> Gebruik een borstel van goede kwaliteit liefst van natuurlijk materiaal zodat er niet te veel aan de haren wordt getrokken en afbreken of splijten.
> ...

----------

